# Mudding Corner Bead



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Doing a residential job, my taper wants to only use finish compound on the corner beads. In the past my commercial taper always used "sandable 90".This guy is telling me 90 will crack, I disagree. 

Opinions greatly appreciated, got to decide by Monday. Many thanks.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

90 is less likely to crack. It's 10 times stronger than finish compound. IMO


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

I usually use taping mud because of its high glue content. But if i had to decide between sandable 90 and finish compound I would go with the sandable 90, the finish compound does not contain any glue. That will cause you bead to come off with time.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

For what its worth, I have always used standard metal bead with fiber tape overlap for strength and they only crack if you REALLY boot it. Works great.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it paper-faced or regular metal? Paper-faced probably ought to be applied with all-purp (because of the glue). Metal bead or even vinyl, mesh taped, could be done with mid or lite-weight. JMHO


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is it paper-faced or regular metal? Paper-faced probably ought to be applied with all-purp (because of the glue). Metal bead or even vinyl, mesh taped, could be done with mid or lite-weight. JMHO


It's metal corner bead, he explains that the finish mud will "move" more with any stud shrinkage, whereas the 90 will not. Therefore the 90 will crack and the finish mud will not. His position. Like I said before, my commercial guy always uses the 90. Perhaps this is just personal preference?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

What is the difference between the 90 and the Ap? Isn't it just that the 90 has a setting agent in it? I'm not convinced there is more or less glue in one or the other. Just if you feel the need to hurry, use the 90. I have talked to USG, Magnum, Murco reps and that is exactly what they'll tell you. No more or no less glue in any of the muds. AP, Mid, Light. For what it's worth...


----------



## CTDiesel (May 13, 2009)

Never had any unusual cracks after using 90 here. Only cracks I had formed were because of major structural issues, like old, old houses that won't stop moving.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

If the bead is attached correctly the 1st time around it will not come off or crack easily regardless of what mud is applied. I use AP all of the time for everything & no problems. I HATE  hot mud as it's a PITA unless I have to use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. So it seems both work fine, as one post stated -there is the same amount of glue in all the compounds. Think I'll let my guy use what he is comfortable with.

Ain't this site great! U can find out almost everything. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

*Lord, I apoligize....*

:whistlingTim Is right, all weights have glue. The lites may even have more than all-purp. The ONLY mud w/o glue is topping.


----------

